# [W] Space Marine Terminators [H] paypal



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok guys,

i am looking for any terminator thunderhammers, lightning claws, or storm shield arms.

also if anyone has any black templar storm shields i would like them awsell

thanks 

khrone


----------

